# Orks and More Tau



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

From BoLS

Short version of the article:

Tau is going to have some updates to Farsight, probably just condensing everything from Mont'ka with the old supplement. Orks are getting new rules, probably to give them some 7E update love.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Xabre said:


> Orks are getting new rules, probably to give them some 7E update love.



It would be nice because with all the updates to all the other armies unless I am fighting someone not that experienced I spend more time taking my models off the table than actually playing them.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

They just released the SW hq from the Stormclaw set, now they are going to do the Orc hq. I figure it will be much like what the SW just got, a few model updates and a new unit of some sort.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, man, 5 Nobz plus Grukk is just enough to fill a Gorkanaut...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Did someone ask for pictures?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Is that a box set of a commander and an ethereal?

strange choice. But makes sense to market the ethereal some more now that it's out and about.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Any one know if you get a free update if you bought the iBook version of the Ghazghkull supplement when it was last released?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

morfangdakka said:


> It would be nice because with all the updates to all the other armies unless I am fighting someone not that experienced I spend more time taking my models off the table than actually playing them.


I certainly argree here little bit of a step up to give us a competitive place would be nice a fight from behind isn't as much fun if there is no chance for even slight victory's. 

Also interested in the Ghazghull book being re-released hope there is more in it this time and its just not another run.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Battman said:


> I certainly argree here little bit of a step up to give us a competitive place would be nice a fight from behind isn't as much fun if there is no chance for even slight victory's.
> 
> Also interested in the Ghazghull book being re-released hope there is more in it this time and its just not another run.



I would like that as well. Unless I catch someone off guard my orks usually don't stand much of chance currently. Although showing up with a forgeworld dread mob to a 1000 point game has caught three people off guard in my escalation league when they showed up with only Str 4 weapons and flame templates. 

I am hoping there is going to be more to Ghazghull book but rumors are just saying it going to be just another run of the same book.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

morfangdakka said:


> I would like that as well. Unless I catch someone off guard my orks usually don't stand much of chance currently. Although showing up with a forgeworld dread mob to a 1000 point game has caught three people off guard in my escalation league when they showed up with only Str 4 weapons and flame templates.
> 
> I am hoping there is going to be more to Ghazghull book but rumors are just saying it going to be just another run of the same book.


Thats certainly what i rely on not many expect 5 wagons and 80 boys. But still not that great. 

But your meta sounds great, might even stomp a little in a group like thatm but guess thats just the format of 1000 points.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well quite interesting found these on a local games supplier. No details but its up, none the less.

http://www.blackcultist.com.au/store/waaagh-ghazghkull-2nd-ed-s/b-eng.html

http://www.blackcultist.com.au/store/farsight-enclaves-2nd-ed-s/b-eng.html

http://www.blackcultist.com.au/store/wh40k-supremacy-tactical-objectives-eng.html 

Any thoughts? Pricing is in AUD (Australian).

Edit: just checked my email, the notification from GW has come through to my email today, so either they are getting in front of rumors or the promo turned up at the right time.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Relise said:


> Any one know if you get a free update if you bought the iBook version of the Ghazghkull supplement when it was last released?


Looks like the answer is yes!









I am pleasantly surprised :grin:


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well thats interesting. A good kind of interesting because its only a few changes really, the print version i can understand but its good that they arn't scrounging.


----------

